

LOL-At-Once Reiterating - darkxanthos
http://lolatonce.herokuapp.com

======
darkxanthos
The last time I submitted this I got a lot of good feedback and saw some great
LOLs created. This time we've made it much easier for people to join each
others games by default. We have a bunch of analytics set up as well so it
will be interesting to see how the changes will affect our numbers.

Thanks for trying it out!

